# Αναζητείται απεγνωσμένα στο ProZ...



## ednorton (Jul 16, 2008)

Αυτό μόλις το έλαβα και ομολογώ πως είναι εξαιρετικά πρωτότυπη η διατύπωση!

Πηγαίνετε εδώ και με Ctrl+F αναζητείστε τη λέξη "PROZ". Τα σχόλια δικά σας...!


----------



## Lexoplast (Jul 16, 2008)

Άντε, και στα δικά μας οι ελεύθερες!


----------



## andy (Jul 16, 2008)

Εγώ το έχω και σε έντυπη μορφή. Το είδα αλλά ήμουν σίγουρη ότι έκαναν τα μάτια μου πουλάκια...


----------



## danae (Jul 17, 2008)

Γιατί δεν μπορώ να το βρω; Γράψτε μου τι έλεγε, θα σκάσω από περιέργεια!


----------



## Porkcastle (Jul 17, 2008)

Βγήκε καινούριο τεύχος και μετακίνησαν τη σελίδα.
Δες εδώ: http://www.athensvoice.gr/i-saw-you/av,15599,ΣΕ_ΕΙΔΑ.html


----------



## danae (Jul 17, 2008)

Ευχαριστώ! Πάλι με τρώει η περιέργεια. Πώς να 'ναι το φλερτ με ορολογία συνεργείου;


----------



## nickel (Jul 21, 2008)

Δεν έχει βγει ακόμα αλλά το βλέπω να έρχεται:

_Σε είδα στην παραλία, κάτω από μια κόκκινη ομπρέλα, και διάβαζες τον 15ο τόμο από τα Άπαντα του Στάλιν._

Αφού στην αρχή του μήνα ο Ριζοσπάστης πρότεινε:

Οι διακοπές, εκτός από χρόνος ξεκούρασης και χαλάρωσης, είναι επίσης και μια θαυμάσια ευκαιρία για τη διεύρυνση των γνώσεών μας. Η ανάγνωση και η μελέτη βιβλίων μπορεί να γίνει κάτω από άλλες συνθήκες, χωρίς την πίεση και το άγχος της καθημερινότητας. Έτσι, σήμερα, ο «Ρ» και η «Σύγχρονη Εποχή» προτείνουν στους αναγνώστες της εφημερίδας, μια σειρά από βιβλία ιδεολογικού, πολιτικού και ιστορικού περιεχομένου, πάνω σε αυτήν την κατεύθυνση. [...] Αφορούν, πρώτα απ' όλα, ζητήματα για την οικοδόμηση του Σοσιαλισμού στην ΕΣΣΔ, όπως οι οικονομικές συζητήσεις που διεξάγονταν τη δεκαετία του 1920 στο νεοσύστατο σοβιετικό κράτος, το Δεύτερο Συνέδριο της Κομμουνιστικής Διεθνούς, η συμμετοχή των Ελλήνων στη διαδικασία της σοσιαλιστικής οικοδόμησης και οι δύο τελευταίοι τόμοι των «Απάντων» του Στάλιν (14ος και 15ος) που ρίχνουν φως σε μια σειρά από θέματα. Θέματα, που απασχολούν όχι μόνο τους μελετητές, μα και κάθε άνθρωπο που θέλει, χωρίς ωραιοποιήσεις αλλά και χωρίς μηδενισμούς, να μάθει για την πρώτη απόπειρα οικοδόμησης Σοσιαλισμού που γνώρισε η ανθρωπότητα...


----------

